
An initiative to improve business communications  - Sandhiya
http://blog.bizphone.in/2012/07/redefining-small-business-communications.html
======
Sandhiya
You can use the BizPhone mobile app or the BizPhone website to manage all your
business communications with the outside world, without having to expose your
personal mobile number.

Do have a look at that short video of the BizPhone mobile app created by us
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPv89dQ6ttc>

The mobile app is in beta with new features being added regularly.

This is just a small step that we have taken to help in managing business
communications in an easy and smarter way.

